# how to get clinical experience in US hospitals?



## aniqa (Aug 11, 2009)

i am an IMG and i have not given my usmle yet. i just graduated last yr. im preparing for my mle these days. i was looking over material on how canidates are matched and it seems like having clinical experience in the US is a huge plus point when applying for the residency. does anyone know WHERE i can obtain that keeping in mind i have not passed my usmle and all i have is my IMG degree at the moment. thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can't get clinical experience after graduating. The closest thing you can do is an observership, which doesn't count for much. You're much better off doing research, which is available to anyone, students or IMG's, and makes for a much stronger residency application if you can get your name published in a paper or two.


----------



## aniqa (Aug 11, 2009)

ok, ive heard about researching as well. how do i go about that? where do i start? like who would i contact, etc?


----------



## Arooj (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey. I have also completed my MBBS at Baqai University in Pakistan. Right now I am in USA and trying to study for USMILE. I am also trying to look for a research position. Can anyone help me find one in New Jersey? thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

You just have to find the hospitals where you want to work and contact the doctors personally to assist them in their research. Some may reject you and some will accept. So you got to apply as much as you can and contact as many doctors. Also having a good resume and good letters of recommendations can increase your chances.


----------



## Arooj (Sep 25, 2010)

Thankss


----------



## desaarz (Jul 18, 2014)

How to apply for clinical experience in USA if one is currently a med student?


----------

